# Under Armour Logo Material



## Olympus (Jul 17, 2008)

What type of material and process does Under Armour use to press there logo onto there shirts.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

They use a plastisol ink with additives to make it adhere to the material. ... JB


----------



## Olympus (Jul 17, 2008)

On some of the shirts it looks like some type of vinyl transfer, do you know anything about those.


----------

